

Ask HN: Who made it to YC Interviews? - nns1212

Just curious about which companies got selected for YC Interviews.
======
Animus7
Those who did are probably keeping it to themselves, which has been the
historical case.

------
hkarthik
I had a friend that made it through, he said they were told to keep it under
wraps. There is precedent for teams that reveal it to lose their interview
spot.

~~~
argumentum
How do you know your friend is telling the truth?

Somehow I completely doubt your second statement to be accurate. It seems
totally irrational for them to spend so much time and effort selecting a tiny
% of applicants, and then kick someone out for something so trivial.

------
nns1212
Chatimity got through: [http://www.pluggd.in/chatimity-app-chat-with-nice-
people-297...](http://www.pluggd.in/chatimity-app-chat-with-nice-people-297/)

------
nns1212
More results here:
[https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/ycombinator%20intervi...](https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/ycombinator%20interview)

------
nns1212
Even Java Plumbr:
<https://twitter.com/#!/JavaPlumbr/status/192147574206119936>

